# Compliment the poster above you



## Somnium (Sep 5, 2016)

Let's begin ^_^


----------



## Julen (Sep 5, 2016)

You are not as bad as my teachers.



Best
Compliment
2016


----------



## Jarren (Sep 5, 2016)

You have impeccable taste in music.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 5, 2016)

Your singin' voice, is SO BEAUTIFUL, it brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 5, 2016)

You don't smell bad today.


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 5, 2016)

your icon looks really cute today


----------



## Astus (Sep 5, 2016)

Those eyes are just so adorable :O I better call the cute police to report a cute crime D:


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 5, 2016)

10/10 would hug you. And I am not a hug person.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 5, 2016)

You're a very big, scary monster
but deep down I know you deserve cookies :3


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 5, 2016)

I looked on your FA and saw you spoke two extra languages, being trilingual is something we don't see very often, and I congratulate you on that, well done buddy


----------



## Azalange (Sep 5, 2016)

Your character's fur color is amazing.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

Your avatar is adorable! <3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 6, 2016)

Your arts are amazing! :3


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 6, 2016)

It's awesome to see how caffeinated you are.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 6, 2016)

You like Star Wars, I like Star Wars, that's pretty nice :^>


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 6, 2016)

Your name is our neighboring galaxy, which is a pretty galaxy.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 6, 2016)

You're pretty fly


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 6, 2016)

9/11 would bang


----------



## Storok (Sep 6, 2016)

I love the way you lie


----------



## Somnium (Sep 6, 2016)

You have an awesome body, big boy :3


----------



## Revates (Sep 6, 2016)

You really like kids and dogs. That's nice.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 6, 2016)

You're gay!


----------



## swooz (Sep 6, 2016)

Your heads on fire.


----------



## Wither (Sep 6, 2016)

You have an impeccable ability to spot and point out fire atop one's head.


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 6, 2016)

Your are the very kind one I can tell


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 6, 2016)

Your grammar is impeccable. ;3


----------



## swooz (Sep 6, 2016)

Your use of emojis is charming.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd hang out with you any day!


----------



## swooz (Sep 6, 2016)

You have a nice avatar.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you! So do you!


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 6, 2016)

You look very lovely today


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 6, 2016)

You have the cutest avatar!


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 7, 2016)

You have a awesome avatar and I love the last line of your sig.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 7, 2016)

You have an amazing personality and a great smile!


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 7, 2016)

You are very friendly and have an intriguing username.


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice scarf you have there


----------



## Jarren (Sep 7, 2016)

You're a pretty good artist, considering how new you are to the craft. You've improved very quickly.


----------



## Tao (Sep 8, 2016)

You're a dragon and dragons are awesome!


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 8, 2016)

You have a neato neck-bandoleer tie thing


----------



## swooz (Sep 8, 2016)

You're really good at complimenting people.


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 8, 2016)

You are really good at pointing out the good in people.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 9, 2016)

10/10 best sigpic.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 9, 2016)

You have marvelous taste in YouTube personalities.


----------



## Simo (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't know ya too well, but you seem very down to earth, which is always nice in the era of bombastic forum posting!


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

You have a knack for talking in a southern US kind of way.


----------



## Simo (Sep 9, 2016)

swooz said:


> You have a knack for talking in a southern US kind of way.



Thanks! Oddly, I grew up in Michigan, but my fursona's 'origins' (as told in a story) are as a hillbilly from the Alabama swamps...so I sometimes do sorta talk like my fursona would, in fiction or a RP. 

So I'll have to say, you're a keen observer of things, and have good intuition


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah! Observer of the universe!


----------



## TomVaporeon (Sep 9, 2016)

I probably don't hate you.


That's... That's a compliment right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 9, 2016)

I wouldn't mind hugging you. And I don't hug people in general. I have to be forced.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 9, 2016)

You have a potentially well-earned like on that post of yours. Good enough, right? Yeah... why not....


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 10, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> You have a awesome avatar and I love the last line of your sig.


Thanks!


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 10, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> You have a potentially well-earned like on that post of yours. Good enough, right? Yeah... why not....


LOVE your avatar!


----------



## Rant (Sep 13, 2016)

You are very nice to others! ♡


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 13, 2016)

Rant said:


> You are very nice to others! ♡


Your avatar is pretty neat.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 13, 2016)

You make great noodles


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 13, 2016)

Cool light saber you got there


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 13, 2016)

You're adorable (I'm sure you must have heard that somewhere)


----------



## Jarren (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice hoodie.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 14, 2016)

You can stare into an eagle and turn it into a lizard.


----------



## biscuitfister (Sep 15, 2016)

the difference between god and yourself is that you havent killed people allegedly. so your a great person in my book allegedly


----------



## wishai (Sep 17, 2016)

Sir, yes, sir!


----------



## biscuitfister (Sep 17, 2016)

wishai said:


> Sir, yes, sir!
> View attachment 13604


I work for god damn living call me by my first and last name Sergeant Mahgallagus


----------



## biscuitfister (Sep 17, 2016)

had to do it my inner NCO could not fuck with you =P


----------



## wishai (Sep 17, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> had to do it my inner NCO could not fuck with you =P


----------



## biscuitfister (Sep 17, 2016)

wishai said:


> View attachment 13606


no one is safe from the green weenie #notarapecomment #butifwillfuckyou #rectualblowout


----------



## wishai (Sep 17, 2016)

wishai said:


> View attachment 13606


----------



## biscuitfister (Sep 17, 2016)

?


----------



## wishai (Sep 17, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> ?



I try keep respect.
 But sometimes that is difficult.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for derailing this thread, dude.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 17, 2016)

Stop derailing every fucking thread you fucks. Take that shit someplace else. Like a live volcano.

Ontopic: ^ I like honesty, and you clearly fit this criteria.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Stop derailing every fucking thread you fucks. Take that shit someplace else. Like a live volcano.
> 
> Ontopic: ^ I like honesty, and you clearly fit this criteria.


you didn't make me have to post this again




That's enough of a compliment


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 17, 2016)

I enjoy your gifs.


----------



## wishai (Sep 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Stop derailing every fucking thread you fucks. Take that shit someplace else. Like a live volcano.
> 
> Ontopic: ^ I like honesty, and you clearly fit this criteria.



Honestly...


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 18, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> the difference between god and yourself is that you havent killed people allegedly. so your a great person in my book allegedly


Love how you cover your legal bases!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Love how you cover your legal bases!


You're the first to follow this old wolf. And you're from Texas, which makes you cool in my book.(my wife i s from Texas.    )


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 18, 2016)

You seem pretty friendly. I like that


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 18, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> You seem pretty friendly. I like that


Your tag is freaking PAWSOME dude!!!"Cheeze-its are fuckin nasty, yo!" I love that!!


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 19, 2016)

Your nickname here is good and I like your avatar/icon


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 19, 2016)

Your Avatar has such cute eyes so kawaii!!!


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 19, 2016)

Kurrundo the light fox said:


> Your Avatar has such cute eyes so kawaii!!!


Thanks your character in the avatar looks really awesome


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 19, 2016)

Your avatar is adorable.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Your nickname here is good and I like your avatar/icon


And yours is great also!!


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 19, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi
You have exquisite fur and a fairly adorable puppy face to boot
And in rl I'm sure your a lovely and absolutely awesome person to be around!
(─‿─)

I mean you'd have to be, if your one of the wonderful people here! 
•͈ᴗ•͈)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi
> You have exquisite fur and a fairly adorable puppy face to boot
> And in rl I'm sure your a lovely and absolutely awesome person to around!
> (─‿─)
> ...


You're PAWSOME!!


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 19, 2016)

Your avatar is such fur. It begs to be cuddled. ;-; 

You also seem nice ^-^


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're PAWSOME!!



Right back atch dood 
✌(◕‿-)✌


----------



## tales (Sep 19, 2016)

Your actually surprisingly good at digital art! Leagues ahead of me, that's for sure. I'm surprised your not more active in the art section here in the forum.
(I *might* have just looked at your FA page)


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 19, 2016)

tales said:


> Your actually surprisingly good at digital art!





Spoiler: Me Right Now





























I would hug you if I could,
Not often I hear someone outside of my family say my art is actually good!
°˖✧(⁰▿⁰)✧˖°


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 19, 2016)

Your avatar is awesome and seems to have impeccable taste in jackets ^^


----------



## Jarren (Sep 19, 2016)

Your coloration is the same as the Swedish flag. Sweden has been, historically, rather awesome. By extension, I can only assume you are awesome as well.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 19, 2016)

You can fly, I can fly, what more needs to be said? Flying is cool.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 19, 2016)

Your avatar is pretty cool!!!


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 20, 2016)

You are very kind one today I can say.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> You are very kind one today I can say.


You're a very cute Finish puppy!


----------



## Somnium (Sep 20, 2016)

You're a friendly and funny guy!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 20, 2016)

Your icon is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> You're a friendly and funny guy!


So are you!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Your icon is one of the best I have seen.


And so is yours!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 20, 2016)

I like how you double post, complimenting yourself.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I like how you double post, complimenting yourself.


I like how you pointed that out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I like how you pointed that out.


I like Kentucky Fried Chicken!


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 20, 2016)

I like Popeyes better but KFC will do in a pinch ^^.  Your coat is looking very nice today.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> I like Popeyes better but KFC will do in a pinch ^^.  Your coat is looking very nice today.


I do love me some Popeyes!! That shrimp po boy!!!! And thanks. I just washed it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I do love me some Popeyes!! That shrimp po boy!!!! And thanks. I just washed it!


You're a very nice guy!


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 20, 2016)

You seem pretty nice too!


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 20, 2016)

Rad avatar image :^o


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you very much! Yours is pretty cute.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Kurrundo the light fox said:


> Thank you very much! Yours is pretty cute.


Your avatar is pretty cool!


----------



## Jarren (Sep 21, 2016)

You've got some great enthusiasm lately. It's good to have some more positive vibes around here.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 21, 2016)

You're pretty level headed 
░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░█░░░█░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░█░░░░█░░░░░░░░
███████▄▄█░░░░░██████▄░░
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░
▓▓▓▓▓▓█████░░░░░░░░░█░░
██████▀░░░░▀▀██████▀░░░░


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 21, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> You're pretty level headed
> ░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄░░░░░░░░░
> ░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█░░░░░░░░
> ░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█░░░░░░░░
> ...



You seem like a splendid, well-balenced person and your art is nothing short of amazing!
Seriously dood, You should have soooooo many more fans with that level of quality.
╹‿╹)


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 21, 2016)

You are from somewhere amazing


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 21, 2016)

I love Star Wars! Good to see an awesome avi of awesomeness!


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 21, 2016)

I also approve of your avatar.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't have a poster....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Who needs a poster when you're a beautiful white wolf?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> You are from somewhere amazing


And Star Wars is the best thing to come out of the 20th century! And sliced bread! And me! Love it!!(In actuality, my wife is the best thing!)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who needs a poster when you're a beautiful white wolf?!


true, I can just stare at myself. ;D


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 3, 2016)

That's a cool avatar


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 4, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> That's a cool avatar


thank you!
=D


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey where's my compliment? I want a refund! 

That's a good hair do


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 4, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> Hey where's my compliment? I want a refund!
> 
> That's a good hair do


oh, ok
you look very nice.
I like your eyes.
^_^


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 4, 2016)

Love the blue tips on your head fluff.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> Love the blue tips on your head fluff.


Your yellow spikey hair is cool!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

I like your wolf picture. It's coooooooool.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I like your wolf picture. It's coooooooool.


Yeah, haven't gotten around to posting MY pic yet. Probably because it's not been colored yet. 
I like your green eyes and blue buckle.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Your wolf has a nice coat.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah, haven't gotten around to posting MY pic yet. Probably because it's not been colored yet.
> I like your green eyes and blue buckle.



It's purple

You are one of the first people I met here, and really nice. Glad to have met you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> Your wolf has a nice coat.


Thanks. And your wolf looks edgy, and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> It's purple
> 
> You are one of the first people I met here, and really nice. Glad to have met you.


Same to you old Egyptian god you. And I just looked closer, and my eyes saw blue at first, then purple.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 4, 2016)

You're very welcoming


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> You're very welcoming


Thanks!


----------



## Stormi (Oct 4, 2016)

I believe you responded to my introduction thread. You are very polite and I appreciate your kind thoughts in welcoming me here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I believe you responded to my introduction thread. You are very polite and I appreciate your kind thoughts in welcoming me here.


You're very welcome Stormi.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 4, 2016)

^You are the single most outgoing grey-muzzle I've ever run into. Also, +1 for pirate cosplay.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Jarren said:


> ^You are the single most outgoing grey-muzzle I've ever run into. Also, +1 for pirate cosplay.


Thanks Jarren! You all helped! The shell I have been in for over a decade has a lot of large furry holes in it now. Thanks to all of you guys and gals!


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Your pillows are really puffy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> Your pillows are really puffy!


Lol. You weren't supposed to tell. 
Your avatar is PAWSOME!!


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Oct 4, 2016)

you are so FLUFFEH! <3

NOW BOW TO ME.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 4, 2016)

Wow your eyes are sooo pretty!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 4, 2016)

I'd go to war with you any day! You look like you're ready to kick some butt!


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 5, 2016)

how has this thread turned into people complimenting each others looks?
not that im complaining...


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 5, 2016)

You're full of compliments


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 5, 2016)

yes i am!
you look good today.


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 5, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> yes i am!
> you look good today.


You are rocking the multicolour look dude


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 5, 2016)

yay


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 5, 2016)

You are very mature


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 5, 2016)

yes i am...yes i am.




=D


----------



## Skylge (Oct 5, 2016)

You're so smug, Korean Spambots flashmob the forum regularly to celebrate that.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 5, 2016)

Judging by your profile you seem to be a rather level headed individual. I think I will indeed rest my paws at your campfire.. and maybe have some marshmallows. Mmm.


----------



## Skylge (Oct 5, 2016)

The Kumbaya is magical in this one, here I am grabbing a guitar and playing a tune near the crackling flames, while I don't even play...
you must be a campfire-whisperer.


----------



## Kit-Kat-Katt (Oct 6, 2016)

Meh


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 6, 2016)

You look retro


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Something about the force. Not sure entirely though.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 6, 2016)

Is one, clever non-ninja kinda person.


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Appears to like boops, and that's okay because all boops are great.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 6, 2016)

I like... your profile name. I think.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 6, 2016)

Mythology is dope.


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 6, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I like... your profile name. I think.



I can't react to that lol


----------



## Lekamo (Oct 6, 2016)

You are very kind.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 6, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> You are very kind.



Your avatar is cute.


----------



## DoeDog (Oct 6, 2016)

you are never late

(does that count? because arriving late at stuff is what I hate the most :v)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 6, 2016)

DoeDog said:


> you are never late
> 
> (does that count? because arriving late at stuff is what I hate the most :v)



Well, I arrive precisely when I mean to.


You have a disgust look on your avatar's face, but it makes it looks kind of sexy.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 6, 2016)

Of all the Egyptian gods, I think Anubis had the best taste in headwear.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Of all the Egyptian gods, I think Anubis had the best taste in headwear.


You're an awsome dragon!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're an awsome dragon!!


I like the way you howl.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I like the way you howl.


I like the way you howl louder than me. Makes me jealous.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 6, 2016)

You're good at making your wife howl loudly


----------



## Jarren (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice goggles you've got there.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> You're good at making your wife howl loudly


 I'm not bragging, but ......yeah I do!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Nice goggles you've got there.


Nice horns!


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 7, 2016)

You're ears and cheeks look quite floof-able


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> You're ears and cheeks look quite floof-able


I wish my hair was as cool as yours.*boops your nose* (I'm gonna get in trouble for booping your nose. Bhutrflai's can get canabalistic when there mate is booping)


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 7, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wish my hair was as cool as yours.*boops your nose* (I'm gonna get in trouble for booping your nose. Bhutrflai's can get canabalistic when there mate is booping)


Lol you can have the hair, it can be a pain to maintain =^.^=    *nose boops you and your wifey * don't hurt him too badly Bhutrflai he was just being friendly


----------



## Stormi (Oct 7, 2016)

Your fursona's color scheme is just.. <3 Yeah.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 7, 2016)

?


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 7, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Your fursona's color scheme is just.. <3 Yeah.


Thank you ^^, blue and yellow where my fav color combo for raver candy , and led's / glow sticks for poi, back before electronic music blew up in popularity.  I miss the days of breaking into warehouses and setting up generators for underground parties


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 7, 2016)

@Stormi your sona is adorable as fuck *floofs cheeks*
@Azrion/Zhalo  you are an adorable kitty


----------



## Somnium (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice haircut dude


----------



## Stormi (Oct 7, 2016)

Can I hug you? Because you're so adorable <3


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 7, 2016)

your a nice shade of blue


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 7, 2016)

You have eyes that can look into someone's soul.


----------



## Alchemy-girl (Oct 7, 2016)

You're pretty rad, dude.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 7, 2016)

Free drinks for whoever gets the reference.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Free drinks for whoever gets the reference.


Idk, but a free drink would be nice.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 7, 2016)

I think the relationship between you and your wife is actually really cute


----------



## Stormi (Oct 7, 2016)

You are a very kind and well mannered individual.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

Stormi said:


> You are a very kind and well mannered individual.


Your blue fur is really pawsome!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 7, 2016)

I am indeed not a kitty kat, but instead, a Felyne, ya dummies


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 7, 2016)

nice cape


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 8, 2016)

You got some big eyeballs..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> You got some big eyeballs..


And so do you. Wait...those aren't eyeballs! You were facing the other way.


----------



## Alchemy-girl (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And so do you. Wait...those aren't eyeballs! You were facing the other way.


Your username is wonderful.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And so do you. Wait...those aren't eyeballs! You were facing the other way.


I knew someone was starring at my nuts! 

@Alchemy-girl - Cute button nose an nice purple ear holes


----------



## Alchemy-girl (Oct 8, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> @Alchemy-girl - Cute button nose an nice purple ear holes



Thanks m8, kickass goggles


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you, Your glasses are pretty badass too. XP


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 8, 2016)

I wonder what happened to complimenting posters


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah why did you stop it?! 

Nice fur


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

Alchemy-girl said:


> Your username is wonderful.


Your glasses are cute. And so is your name.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Your glasses are cute. And so is your name.


Let me hit that joint.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 8, 2016)

I saw dat typo m8


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I saw dat typo m8


Lol. I thought I was faster than that. Sorry.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 8, 2016)

You correct your typos before too many people see your saucy side.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> You correct your typos before too many people see your saucy side.


Lol. I try not to be so saucy. But sometimes it just oozes out of me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. I try not to be so saucy. But sometimes it just oozes out of me!


You are one cool looking wolf!!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 9, 2016)

Your are uhhhh.... a wise old wolf :3


----------



## Notkastar (Oct 9, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Your are uhhhh.... a wise old wolf :3


You're an adorable fluff ball that has a smile that lights up the room~☆
◠‿◠)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 9, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> You're an adorable fluff ball that has a smile that lights up the room~☆
> ◠‿◠)


Your hair is really nice.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 9, 2016)

I like the way you make my coffee.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I like the way you make my coffee.


I like the way you drink my coffee that I bring you in bed. The way you prop up on your pillow and look at facebook and sip it. I think its sexy.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 10, 2016)

You've always got your wife sipping something.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 10, 2016)

British people are cool.


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 10, 2016)

your a good drawer


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> You've always got your wife sipping something.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> your a good drawer


Camouflage looks good on you.(my favorite color)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> British people are cool.


Bunnies are cool.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bunnies are cool.


I'm not a bunny nor am I British tho so I got no cool lol.

Keeping the compliment chain going, y'got fast reply times. I think that's good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I'm not a bunny nor am I British tho so I got no cool lol.
> 
> Keeping the compliment chain going, y'got fast reply times. I think that's good.


You're not a bunny? My bad. I know you're not british, unless England took of San Francisco. Lol. If you're not a bunny, may I ask what your avatar represents?


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're not a bunny? My bad. I know you're not british, unless England took of San Francisco. Lol. If you're not a bunny, may I ask what your avatar represents?


A species I made up; I'll hit you up in a PM, don't wanna derail the thread


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> A species I made up; I'll hit you up in a PM, don't wanna derail the thread


Ok. Making my wife some breakfast real quick. She has class today. Omelette and toast.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 10, 2016)

You make a mean omlete. Especially when it's too early to eat. Thanks, Babe!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 10, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> You've always got your wife sipping something.


He's making sure I stay hydrated.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 10, 2016)

Is likely a very successful individual doing something she loves in life.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 10, 2016)

You are most likely to create a fictional character that people will credit as a director of their film for the next 500 years.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Is likely a very successful individual doing something she loves in life.


Thanks Stormi!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Thanks Stormi!!!!


You are the most beautiful woman I have ever laid my eyes on! And I got to keep you!!!!I am the luckiest man alive.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You are the most beautiful woman I have ever laid my eyes on! And I got to keep you!!!!I am the luckiest man alive.


Sappy Alert!! You are the sexiest man I have ever laid eyes on!! I love when we're out somewhere together & everyone is staring at you!! Let em look! You're next to me & I get to take you home everynight!! That's what I'm talking about!!  I love you!!!!


----------



## _Hushy (Oct 11, 2016)

Cute guys

Edit: oh yeah compliments, dammit I'm bad at this. You two though.. brighten up any thread whatever the topic. Always positive. I love it. Thanks!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

I also like fuzzy abs.

My opinion seems to compliment yours, so it's legal


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Sappy Alert!! You are the sexist man I have ever laid eyes on!! I love when we're out somewhere together & everyone is staring at you!! Let em look! You're next to me & I get to take you home everynight!! That's what I'm talking about!!  I love you!!!!


I think you meant sexiest, not sexist. Sexist is one thing I am not.


----------



## tales (Oct 11, 2016)

Your a grammar Nazi. I like grammar. The remark is a compliment. I salute you for your astuteness on the matter.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice pixels.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 11, 2016)

You have a very good venus flytrap navigational system.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think you meant sexiest, not sexist. Sexist is one thing I am not.


Oops! Haha!!  Damn autocorrect!! And you are certainly not sexist.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 11, 2016)

Most likely to turn into Darth Vader and become Vader 2.0.

Kylo's just a wannabe so


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think you meant sexiest, not sexist. Sexist is one thing I am not.


You didn't compliment me, Okami

Also, hey Tides.
Black leather suits you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

tales said:


> Your a grammar Nazi. I like grammar. The remark is a compliment. I salute you for your astuteness on the matter.


Lol. She's mi


Prometheus_Fox said:


> You didn't compliment me, Okami
> 
> Also, hey Tides.
> Black leather suits you


Hey Prometheus, you are about the coolest person on here. I really like your honesty.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. She's mi
> 
> Hey Prometheus, you are about the coolest person on here. I really like your honesty.


Clean up your comments, damn it. No one wants to see that crap!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm just a garbage man to you.


bhutrflai said:


> Clean up your comments, damn it. No one wants to see that crap!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm just a garbage man to you.


Never. Its just one of many many things on your resume. You take care of all the dirty work around the house and I absolutely love you for it!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Never. Its just one of many many things on your resume. You take care of all the dirty work around the house and I absolutely love you for it!!


I just finally understood how your username is pronounced.
Bravo


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 11, 2016)

You get very easily triggered over everything.

Could be a good a bad thing...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You get very easily triggered over everything.
> 
> Could be a good a bad thing...


Fuck off, Larry


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 11, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Fuck off, Larry


LOL! There you go again.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 11, 2016)

lol, beached whale blocked me again. smh. Can't just admit that he overreacted...


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> lol, beached whale blocked me again. smh. Can't just admit that he overreacted...



You can always shit-post to me, Larry.

We can be shit-posting buddies.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 11, 2016)

You are most likely to get casted as a young George Washington.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 11, 2016)

You can always be relied on for a good laugh.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 12, 2016)

You make it clear to everyone when you're out of ammo so we can all stay away from you in an apocalypse.


----------



## GesuGesu (Oct 15, 2016)

You have excellent taste in profile pictures.


----------

